# What is the single biggest improvement YOU would make to Uber app?



## Russell (Sep 6, 2014)

My money would be on allowing riders to favourite a driver so they get a more consistent quality of service - then more experienced drivers would get more work as would the longer serving ones... makes the whole app more equitable for better drivers.

Why should a new or less experienced driver et the job just because they are a whole metre closer to a client?

That's the one thing I would implement...

Any other suggestions?


----------



## 556baller (Sep 8, 2014)

1. Tip feature


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Back to back jobs. 

If destination is entered and a engaged car dropping is closer than any other vacant car, give the job to the closest car. Saves dead Km's, increases utilisation, and provides riders with quicker pick up times


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

"Where's my driver (s)?"

Search your top 3-10 drivers. Have only those that are listed as favorites highlight on the map and allow riders to either make a private offering to each driver, or put it out to all at once


----------



## getemtheresafely (Jul 1, 2014)

approve tipping and even provide a "tip cup" that comes along with every new driver kit


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> Back to back jobs.
> 
> If destination is entered and a engaged car dropping is closer than any other vacant car, give the job to the closest car. Saves dead Km's, increases utilisation, and provides riders with quicker pick up times


in the taxi business, that feature is called "Soon To Clear" you have 10 minutes to drop client and accept the next,
many taxi drivers in the IE did not use this feature, it was an easy way to get a few extra pickups each day.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Russell said:


> My money would be on allowing riders to favourite a driver so they get a more consistent quality of service - then more experienced drivers would get more work as would the longer serving ones... makes the whole app more equitable for better drivers.
> 
> Why should a new or less experienced driver et the job just because they are a whole metre closer to a client?
> 
> ...


I think i have seen that somewhere:
https://uberpeople.net/threads/uber-please-add-a-preferred-driver-feature-uberpd.3675/#post-38147


----------



## getemtheresafely (Jul 1, 2014)

I know this is reaching but ......Somehow make a provision that if the rider is not ready to enter the vehicle within 3 minutes after arrival (no matter what reason) there will be a $10 penalty fee
Nothing bothers me more than when I arrive at a confirmed location and the pax keeps you waiting....Why even call us if you're not ready to go????


----------



## Sly (Aug 30, 2014)

getemtheresafely said:


> I know this is reaching but ......Somehow make a provision that if the rider is not ready to enter the vehicle within 3 minutes after arrival (no matter what reason) there will be a $10 penalty fee
> Nothing bothers me more than when I arrive at a confirmed location and the pax keeps you waiting....Why even call us if you're not ready to go????


pax are used to waiting up to an hour for 10/10 or Mears.


----------



## Courageous (Sep 18, 2014)

Passenger should have option to add gratuity to their fare. This could be a "standing" order for all rides or it could be an option after ride is done..say when they rate the driver.

The driver app should show where the other Uber cars are on the map.

Oh, and... fare should BEGIN when we arrive at passenger location even if the passenger put in wrong pickup address.


----------



## getemtheresafely (Jul 1, 2014)

getemtheresafely said:


> ....Why even call us if you're not ready to go????


Hell.....its not like they cant see when you arrive!!....their GPS shows realtime!!!.....they should be penalized after 3 minutes .....I could be making money on riders ready to ride instead of "waiting"


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

getemtheresafely said:


> I know this is reaching but ......Somehow make a provision that if the rider is not ready to enter the vehicle within 3 minutes after arrival (no matter what reason) there will be a $10 penalty fee
> Nothing bothers me more than when I arrive at a confirmed location and the pax keeps you waiting....Why even call us if you're not ready to go????


Keep Dreaming!


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

getemtheresafely said:


> Hell.....its not like they cant see when you arrive!!....their GPS shows realtime!!!.....they should be penalized after 3 minutes .....I could be making money on riders ready to ride instead of "waiting"


You get paid for the time and miles you drive with client in car, you are *NOT* a limo..

You are nothing more than a bus driver on a Non-fixed route


----------



## Sly (Aug 30, 2014)

Allow pax to pick their favorite driver if they have a favorite driver available.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Courageous said:


> Passenger should have option to add gratuity to their fare. This could be a "standing" order for all rides or it could be an option after ride is done..say when they rate the driver.


This is already built into the Uber system. UberTaxi fare totals include a 20% preset tip, which can be adjusted by the Pax on the website. So no major reprogramming of the system is needed. It is apparent that Uber just doesn't want to extend tipping to any other services on the platform.


----------



## Krishna (Sep 4, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> This is already built into the Uber system. UberTaxi fare totals include a 20% preset tip, which can be adjusted by the Pax on the website. So no major reprogramming of the system is needed. It is apparent that Uber just doesn't want to extend tipping to any other services on the platform.


They don't think tipping is "uber."


----------



## Mimzy (Jun 10, 2014)

Ratings system: Notify each passenger that rates 4 stars that 4 stars really means "Highway To Deactivation" for the driver.


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

1 - Allow GPS app of choice (Lyft style)
2 - Add tip option
3 - How about a "locate passenger button" in case the address provided is wrong
this button will show us the current GPS location of their phone.
4 - General direction feature for the end of the day, the app will only match you up 
with passengers going towards your direction of choice. (I am happy to hear they are considering this)

Come on Uber show us you are a top notch technology company.
You suck at everything else at least give us world class tech tools.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

ElectroFuzz said:


> 1 - Allow GPS app of choice (Lyft style)
> 2 - Add tip option
> 3 - How about a "locate passenger button" in case the address provided is wrong
> this button will show us the current GPS location of their phone.
> ...


No 3.
What if app user is requesting ride for another person, You need to call or text for location,


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

painfreepc said:


> No 3.
> What if app user is requesting ride for another person, You need to call or text for location,


I want it anyway, if it's the usual half block away I'll go there if it's more I'll call.


----------



## RippGutt (Sep 6, 2014)

No order..

1. Tip option 
2. Better passenger cancellation penalties/charges. There are far too many opportunities for the driver to miss out on money when they drive to a destination and the rider cancels. If they cancel during a surge, the cancellation penalty should have a percentage of that surge. Nothing like having a 3.0x surge Uber XL request cancel as you make it to them. Then when you go back to online the surge is over... What a waste...

3. Show the riders destination again before arriving. This will give us the freedom to make an educated decision about cost effectiveness. Not knowing where they are going is always a gamble. 

I'll think of others later..


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

painfreepc said:


> in the taxi business, that feature is called "Soon To Clear" you have 10 minutes to drop client and accept the next,
> many taxi drivers in the IE did not use this feature, it was an easy way to get a few extra pickups each day.


Yep its a throwback to my Cab days

1st Call - Vacant Cars only (pick up time 10 mins) 
2nd Call - Cars on approach with passengers on board (p/up time still 10 mins)
3rd or Cover Call 15 minutes or Offer a time


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

On any pre-booked job, if the car is not geographically within 15 mins of the job's location at 30 mins before the pre-booking then a automatic message is sent to driver to contact either office to confirm availability and intention, and to sms/email client with car number and description


----------



## Russell (Sep 6, 2014)

How about letting drivers know if the client is one who takes another car - taxi or anything - so they get rated purely on %'s of rides that actually take. In the rap limo game clients use the booked car 100% of the time - unless there is a major issue - not the drivers fault then client happy usually to pay the FULL FARE.

I have not had a client cancel less than an hours notice without offering to pay the full fare across thousands of jobs over many years...

Just a thought... make sense ?


----------



## stuber (Jun 30, 2014)

1 Favorites. Pax should be able to select their driver from among all drivers within three miles.
2. Pax destination visible prior to accepting the trip.
3. The words: "Gratuity is not included" in bold and enlarged font.


----------



## shoegirl7 (Oct 6, 2014)

Spread the word and like our facebook page - Uber Partners Unite. We need to effect change to integrate a tipping option. As Uber cuts fare under the guise of "more ridership" - what it really means is more time driving to make the same money. This difference could be met if passengers were given the opportunity to tip! Go to facebook /uberpartnersunite


----------



## stuber (Jun 30, 2014)

I would also like to see individualized surge per trip. If drivers can see the client destination prior to accepting the trip, and no driver wants that trip, then a surge price could be assigned to that particular trip until there is a driver willing to take it.

This would require UBER to present an estimated trip charge prior to accepting.

Sorry, that's four. I know you were asking for just one. 2¢


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> This is already built into the Uber system. UberTaxi fare totals include a 20% preset tip, which can be adjusted by the Pax on the website. So no major reprogramming of the system is needed. It is apparent that Uber just doesn't want to extend tipping to any other services on the platform.


You mean the tip is part of the fare...so...there is no tip but the fare


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

I would gladly hike out of busy areas to provide more remote service IF they would install a [multiple] radius/min. fare option. i.e. I would drive 20 min. for a 1 mile ride for a $20 min. charge (or whatever charge I, I, I choose to put in.) No problemO. They are leaving way too many drunks in the suburbs and way too many drivers piled up in more robust areas.

*I'd also like the DRIVERS to set their own minimum fares, period. * The day of the $4 min. trip charge can be left for the marginal drivers with junk vehicles.

The riders will figure it out soon enough.


----------



## Piotrowski (Sep 9, 2014)

Krishna said:


> They don't think tipping is "uber."


It's not. People hate the concept of guilt tipping. It one of the major reasons this took off and it will never be added to this system.


----------



## stuber (Jun 30, 2014)

Honestly, we should all get together and build our own app. I nominate chi1cab to lead this.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

shoegirl7 said:


> Spread the word and like our facebook page - Uber Partners Unite. We need to effect change to integrate a tipping option. As Uber cuts fare under the guise of "more ridership" - what it really means is more time driving to make the same money. This difference could be met if passengers were given the opportunity to tip! Go to facebook /uberpartnersunite


It's not a tipping problem, it's a 'too low of a fare' problem. If drivers were paid properly most could care less about handouts from tight asses.


----------



## Uber Jax (Sep 30, 2014)

I believe these may have been mentioned in a way of some sort but I would like to see these happen on the app...
Have the functionality for the rider to be able to select his or her own driver from experiences of those drivers that they used. Then they can select their favorite one and it will only ping that driver only no matter where he is on the grid.

Also have a Pax cancellation and no show rate percentage for each. This way a driver can see if the passenger is a no show or cancels say 35% of the time they can not accept the ping.


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

painfreepc said:


> You get paid for the time and miles you drive with client in car, you are *NOT* a limo..
> 
> You are nothing more than a bus driver on a Non-fixed route


Well, I believe that the Lyft ride is started one minute after you hit "arrive" whether they are in the car or not. Uber is an on demand service, not a request a ride and wander out when you feel like it service.


----------



## stuber (Jun 30, 2014)

The results of this poll should be emailed directly to SF. ATTN: Mr.Travis K, CC: David P.


----------



## mp775 (Jun 26, 2014)

painfreepc said:


> You get paid for the time and miles you drive with client in car, you are *NOT* a limo..
> 
> You are nothing more than a bus driver on a Non-fixed route


Bus drivers get paid hourly, passengers or not.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> You mean the tip is part of the fare...so...there is no tip but the fare


No.
The tip is on top of the fare. I enter my metered fare into the Driver App. Then the total of the metered fare + the tip% set by the Pax (default is 20%) + $2 convenience fee is charged to the Pax.
So this tip option is already built into the Uber APP and the backend servers. But Uber's marketing line of "Being Uber Means That There Is No Need To Tip" prevents UberX & UberBLACK drivers from receiving separate tips. I hope that one day TravisK is made to answer the question "LA UberX after commission rate is ¢88/mile, Chicago rate is ¢72/mile. What part of that should the Drivers consider their tip?"


----------



## mp775 (Jun 26, 2014)

#1 - Match drivers and riders by destination. If it can be done for multiple riders (UberPool), it can be done for riders also.

#2 - In-app tipping.

#3 - Track rider's location by GPS. If it can be done for the driver...


----------



## Qk Silver (Oct 2, 2014)

getemtheresafely said:


> approve tipping and even provide a "tip cup" that comes along with every new driver kit


TIPPING definitely needs to be an option. If people want to tip they should be able to and it doesn't need to be cash, it should all be included in the app. The customer should receive a message after the driver clicks "End Trip" and a text message should ask the "Rider" if they would like to leave a tip. It could default to 15%, 18%,20% or custom and show the rider the tip amount as well as the trip fare; showing the total amount and removing the guess work; keeping it a cashless transaction.


----------



## stuber (Jun 30, 2014)

Tipping is easy with Square. Why is UBER having such a hard time with that?


----------



## stuber (Jun 30, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> No.
> The tip is on top of the fare. I enter my metered fare into the Driver App. Then the total of the metered fare + the tip% set by the Pax (default is 20%) + $2 convenience fee is charged to the Pax.
> So this tip option is already built into the Uber APP and the backend servers. But Uber's marketing line of "Being Uber Means That There Is No Need To Tip" prevents UberX & UberBLACK drivers from receiving separate tips. I hope that one day TravisK is made to answer the question "LA UberX rate is ¢88/mile, Chicago rate is ¢72/mile. What part of that should the Drivers consider their tip?"
> 
> ...


Clever sign. And ethical. That makes it unacceptable, of course. HAHA.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> No.
> The tip is on top of the fare. I enter my metered fare into the Driver App. Then the total of the metered fare + the tip% set by the Pax (*default* is 20%) + $2 convenience fee is charged to the Pax.
> So this tip option is already built into the Uber APP and the backend servers. But Uber's marketing line of "Being Uber Means That There Is No Need To Tip" *prevents UberX* & UberBLACK drivers *from receiving *separate* tips*.


Uh, *yeah. *

And *there is no auto default to tip* either.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Piotrowski said:


> People hate the concept of guilt tipping.


By this logic All tipping is guilt tipping, and not done in appreciation of Good Service.
The rates were actually good in the beginning, and drivers were okay with not getting tips.


chi1cabby said:


> I hope that one day TravisK is made to answer the question "LA UberX after commission rate is ¢88/mile, Chicago rate is ¢72/mile What part of that should the Drivers consider their tip?"


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

I'd also like their app to work better during high use times. It seems to lag severely from time to time. Also seems to have some trouble during heavy storms.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

There should also be a driver amendment to the app to CORRECT bad GPS instructions, of which *there are MANY.*


----------



## Qk Silver (Oct 2, 2014)

getemtheresafely said:


> approve tipping and even provide a "tip cup" that comes along with every new driver kit


TIPPING definitely needs to be an option. If people want to tip they should be able to and it doesn't need to be cash, it should all be included in the app. The customer should receive a message after the driver clicks "End Trip" and a text message should ask the "Rider" if they would like to leave a tip. It could default to 15%, 18%,20% or custom and show the rider the tip amount as well as the trip fare; showing the total amount and removing the guess work; keeping it a cashless transaction.


Russell said:


> My money would be on allowing riders to favourite a driver so they get a more consistent quality of service - then more experienced drivers would get more work as would the longer serving ones... makes the whole app more equitable for better drivers.
> 
> Why should a new or less experienced driver et the job just because they are a whole metre closer to a client?
> 
> ...





ElectroFuzz said:


> 1 - Allow GPS app of choice (Lyft style)
> 2 - Add tip option
> 3 - How about a "locate passenger button" in case the address provided is wrong
> this button will show us the current GPS location of their phone.
> ...


Great suggestions, especially #2 and #4, it would be really nice to have the app coordinate a pick up that would be in the direction of your end location.


----------



## Army Driver (Oct 6, 2014)

I'd make a blanket surge for the Metro coverage area, then use the heat map to show where highest demand is, thus, higher likelihood of getting pinged. I'm getting sick of going into a surge area, like Nationals Park after a game, or U Street, just to get pinged by a non-surge 2 blocks outside of the surge boundary. No driver is going to accept that fare. If they do, they'd cancel. If it's a time of high demand, just have the surge apply to all of Uber DC.


----------



## Piotrowski (Sep 9, 2014)

I think it's more interesting to think what uber will be inclined to build into future versions. First of course is accepting bitcoin/litecoin. Then perhaps a two tiered pricing structure based on preferred desitantions. For example. If you have a ping that gets you to say 25% closer to your "home" location, it could pay you a slightly lower percentage, say 70% vs 80%.


----------



## mattvuberx (Sep 30, 2014)

556baller said:


> 1. Tip feature


This. Tips is an absolute must, and desired by customers and drivers alike.


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

1) Fare Adjustment/TIP Added to Rider App and Rider Dashboard. 
On Rider Dashboard -

DEFAULT TIP: Chose Flat Rate or Percentage

FLAT RATE: $XX

PERCENTAGE: $%

 UNDER/OVER: Just Example
- If Fare is UNDER $10, TIP $3
- If FARE is OVER $20, TIP $5

SURGE: Do not add Tip when Surge is on. Allows a check for Yes, No.

On Driver App, have simple override
- No Tip for this Fare
- Tip this amount / $xx or this Percentage $%

24 HOURS: Allows Tip to be Adjusted within 24 hours. Rider can review Trip on App or Dashboard and cancel Tip, add Tip, or adjust Tip.

Uber sets pricing model. Rider is the ultimate OWNER of the Fare total. Rider chooses to Tip or not to Tip. Rider is able to value each Trip. Rider can just go with their Default or Override and keep it simple. Rider never has to worry about cash. Driver doesn't see Tip until trip is over (just threw that in for Uber). You would most likely see Rider who has business and private accounts setup Tip accordingly.

Uber will get dynamic pricing on how the Rider values TNC Transportation by demographics of the Rider, location, time of day, holidays, business hours, airport runs, relating to Surge, by Driver...just lots of good data to analyze... if Tipping Allowed.

Call it a TIP or just call it a Fare Adjustment.


----------



## stuber (Jun 30, 2014)

They're never going to address the tipping issue until the lawsuit(s?) regarding the confiscated gratuities is resolved.

Raise the rates and lower the commission. UBER has so royally botched this. They really just need to start over.


----------



## Mimzy (Jun 10, 2014)

stuber said:


> Tipping is easy with Square. Why is UBER having such a hard time with that?


They are not having a hard time with it. They already do it with UberTaxi. They *choose* not to allow the option for riders on UberX, Black etc.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Have a feature that advises drivers what extras passengers offer, such as.

Box of chocolates for driver
Chilled drink 
Fresh fruit
Neck massage
Discount coupons

Passengers should add value to the service equation too!


----------



## pengduck (Sep 26, 2014)

Russell said:


> My money would be on allowing riders to favourite a driver so they get a more consistent quality of service - then more experienced drivers would get more work as would the longer serving ones... makes the whole app more equitable for better drivers.
> 
> Why should a new or less experienced driver et the job just because they are a whole metre closer to a client?
> 
> ...


I would not allow a driver to be hit up over 10 minutes away. I also would make sure that when surge is in effect and the client agrees to it that the driver gets paid surge pricing.


----------



## driveLA (Aug 15, 2014)

1. tip feature
2. driver request/appointment setting
3. same direction route requests setting
4. google/waze maps
5. bigger more responsive buttons/layout
6. number of passengers
7. passenger music/radio station preference


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Drunk / ******bag detection functionality. If either is detected by the app, the rider is rewarded with a special personal surge price between 10x and 20x, according to his/her level of drunkenness and/or ******baggery.


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

Ways to improve the App:

*1) Get out of the way, Uber. *Stop doing a half ass'd job at being the middle man. Either commit fully and take responsibility for both riders and drivers or get out of the way and drop fees down to 5% again (be just an app maker, not a driver micro-management company). However, if you chose to commit fully, be prepared to have the same responsibilities and operational requirements as the taxi companies.
*2) Rating System*
(a) make it useful to drivers and riders. Allow the online community to sort out the bad drivers and riders.
(b) allow drivers the ability to ignore a specific rider's future requests (pings) and allow riders to block drivers that they had bad experiences with.
*3) Tips and discounts*
(a) Allow riders to tip their driver (electronically) which should also boost their rating automatically.
(b) Allow drivers to offer discounts to riders (up to 100%)
*4) Locate Passenger *(Slightly different spin on this feature than others have mentioned.)
- Either include this as part of the pick-up location process the rider initially submits (thereby reducing user-error) OR
- Provide it as a follow-up process (not for picking up - because in most cases, if you are more than 5 min out, they will cancel anyways), but instead use it as part of submitting the "wrong address / no-show" report, so that it is clear they were not where we were directed to drive to for pick-up. Could be useful if connected to the Rating System.
* 5) Specify who will be taking the ride* - esp if it will be someone other than the requester
*6) Advance request* - Allow riders to request rides in advance. Many riders have requested this feature.
*7) Request Specific Driver* - Provide a means within the app for riders to make regular arrangements with certain drivers that they get along well with.
* 8) Driver / Rider profiles *- Include access to Uber driver and rider profiles.
(a) include Background Check certification, similar to what Thumbtack uses for their contractors. Riders should also have the option to be certified.
(b) include rating and brief feedback on rider or drivers.
(c) Picture of rider should appear on screen when accepting a request, so that we know who we are looking for, etc
*9) Allow users to make other kinds of requests *(Other than just rides)
(a) Deliveries (destination specified and who it is to be delivered to)
(b) Pick-up orders and deliver them to the user
(c) Other similar scenarios (allow the driver the option to accept the "mission" or not after they have a chance to review the parameters.)


----------



## Russell (Sep 6, 2014)

OK - one note - rating system not needed if you have favourite driver system for clients.

BUT yeah - s far it looks like between a small and possibly eclectic group of drivers we haven't done a half bad job!

Keep em coming!


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

elelegido said:


> Drunk / ******bag detection functionality. If either is detected by the app, the rider is rewarded with a special personal surge price between 10x and 20x, according to his/her level of drunkenness and/or ******baggery.


YES. And make the feature retroactive i.e. the driver decides after the ride completion. Clear things up in a hurry with this feature.


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

Russell said:


> OK - one note - rating system not needed if you have favourite driver system for clients.


Rating system is needed, because not everyone will use the "favorite driver" feature, esp when starting out.
If it ever gets to the point where a rating system is no longer needed, it could always be dropped. But right now, we see what happens with a crappy rating system.
I think a useful rating system is what is most needed right now. Uber is the ONLY one that benefits from the current rating system, because they use it to micromanage drivers. It doesn't benefit drivers or riders currently.


----------



## pengduck (Sep 26, 2014)

KeJorn said:


> Ways to improve the App:
> 
> *1) Get out of the way, Uber. *Stop doing a half ass'd job at being the middle man. Either commit fully and take responsibility for both riders and drivers or get out of the way and drop fees down to 5% again (be just an app maker, not a driver micro-management company). However, if you chose to commit fully, be prepared to have the same responsibilities and operational requirements as the taxi companies.
> *2) Rating System*
> ...


You couldn't have a 3(b) because drivers would be accepting cash and screwing Uber. We can't have that noe! Haha


----------



## Russell (Sep 6, 2014)

Sh#t has hit the fan for Uber in Sydney - They need an immediate improvement where they can travel anonymously as drivers are stepping up and Uber staff about to be arrested!


----------



## kalo (Jun 28, 2014)

Russell said:


> Sh#t has hit the fan for Uber in Sydney - They need an immediate improvement where they can travel anonymously as drivers are stepping up and Uber staff about to be arrested!


Ummm.. What? Russell.. are you trying to build your own app? Me thinks so..


----------



## stuber (Jun 30, 2014)

Russell said:


> Sh#t has hit the fan for Uber in Sydney - They need an immediate improvement where they can travel anonymously as drivers are stepping up and Uber staff about to be arrested!


Huh? I do not understand what you saying.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

elelegido said:


> Drunk / ******bag detection functionality. If either is detected by the app, the rider is rewarded with a special personal surge price between 10x and 20x, according to his/her level of drunkenness and/or ******baggery.


The Winner!!!


----------



## Russell (Sep 6, 2014)

elelegido said:


> Drunk / ******bag detection functionality. If either is detected by the app, the rider is rewarded with a special personal surge price between 10x and 20x, according to his/her level of drunkenness and/or ******baggery.


OK - seriously, is there a way this could be done as it is in reality a VERY good point...


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Option to tip!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> "Where's my driver (s)?"
> 
> Search your top 3-10 drivers. Have only those that are listed as favorites highlight on the map and allow riders to either make a private offering to each driver, or put it out to all at once


Screw that, the pretty chick drivers would make all the money.


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

I would force them to enter the address or business name to get their current location..._*THEN*_ give the ability to move the pin


----------



## Piotrowski (Sep 9, 2014)

ReviTULize said:


> I would force them to enter the address or business name to get their current location..._*THEN*_ give the ability to move the pin


That's probably the best suggestion. They should be able to do a dropdown list of nearby places just like you can do with a facebook check-in. Served up an address only without a business name is one of the most idiotic things this app does.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Uber, can you change the farting noise the phone makes at drivers when a passenger cancels or there is an app error? 

Maybe a pleasant "ding", or a beep, or even a " dong" could be used instead. But the farting noise, highly symbolic as it is, needs to go.


----------



## getemtheresafely (Jul 1, 2014)

*Bumping this thread just for Uber Senior Project Managers (I know you are watching!!!!).........*

What about making the audio navigation possible on the uber app after the PAX has entered a predestination (former applemaps Blumenberg?).....That should be an easy fix!!

-As a driver in the field you should listen to this....I'm telling you this is a much needed safety feature for those drivers who use your navigation thru the Uber APP.......Would you rather polish your image and show concern for safety?.....or make more dollars and show greed by making music available to customers at the drivers expense (Spotify)???
-Turn by turn AUDIO navigation TO THE RIDERS DESTINATION prevents drivers from having to input audio nav on their own devices AND would aide them considerably by not having to take eyes off the road to view the tiny screen
-You already have it available for when drivers are en route to passenger pick up.....Why not have it for when passengers input their destinations???
EDIT:I just found out the data doesn't cost for Spotify......but still feel safety should be a bigger concern


----------



## cocoa (Oct 30, 2014)

Am I missing something? I used the Uber app to navigate and utilized audio navigation to the rider's destination. The default is off so I just touch the speaker on the screen to turn it on.


----------



## Courageous (Sep 18, 2014)

*Points to my signature. Feel free to copy / add to your own signature or create your own...needs more visibility!


----------



## Krishna (Sep 4, 2014)

cocoa said:


> Am I missing something? I used the Uber app to navigate and utilized audio navigation to the rider's destination. The default is off so I just touch the speaker on the screen to turn it on.


I know, maybe he's saying that spotify interferes with the voice nav? I haven't encountered it yet.


----------



## juicesack (Nov 18, 2014)

Several check box for rider:
_How many people;
_How many luggages;
_is an underage kid coming? They have the seat right!?

Some more info about driver to rider:
_how many luggage each driver is willing to take:
_how many people each driver is willibg to take ...

That way I dont need to cancel ride anymore, like when 4 obese monsters are showing up totalling 1.2 tons ... heih, there is a solution for their problem!! Go request an Uber Black!!


----------



## Frank Martin (Nov 12, 2014)

Have a feature to inform Uber to revoke the 1 star ratings on Friday / Saturday nights due to the passenger being too impaired to give an accurate rating.

Add a luggage option in case the passenger wants to use you as a mover. This will be an extra $5- 20 fee depending on how much cargo and the weight of it.

4.0 should be the minimum before deactivation.


----------



## uber genesis (Nov 24, 2014)

Add tip option 
allow pax to see driver/vehicle profile(picture of car), let them choose if they want to ride in a civic or something bigger 
force pax to enter the CORRECT number of passengers 
show all available drivers on the driver app so we can make more informed choices about were we choose to wait for a ping 
allow advanced requests 
allow riders to see if there preferred drivers are online, doesnt matter if busy the same way you can with an instant messenger,just show busy if driver is doing a trip 
allow drivers to set their ping ratio 
disable the ratings on fri/sat from 10p-4a 
show what each driver offers, every car is different, they shouldnt expect the same service, the same way they can show if a driver is doing the spotify, show if the driver has water, etc 
the driver map should have permanent heat map , not when the company deems it should share the info 
show a completed rides number for the pax as well as an cancel rate


----------



## getemtheresafely (Jul 1, 2014)

uber genesis said:


> force pax to enter the CORRECT number of passengers


Good one!!......That would stop a lot of the "waste my time and gas before i arrive" bullshit


----------



## haji (Jul 17, 2014)

shut down


----------



## RobRoanoke (Oct 12, 2014)

Mimzy said:


> Ratings system: Notify each passenger that rates 4 stars that 4 stars really means "Highway To Deactivation" for the driver.


Yeah I kinda hate the 1-5 or 1-10 evaluations where anything less than a 5 or less than a 10 represents serious dissatisfaction - makes no sense.

I would think 1-5 would mean something like this
5 - superb service, well above average
4 - very good service
3 - average acceptable service
2 - there were some deficiencies
1 - not good at all

But for Uber, maybe they should add the following scale:
5 - good service
4 - poor service, this driver should be terminated
3 - really poor service, this driver should really be terminated
2 - really really poor service, this driver should really really be terminated
1 - unbelievably atrocious service, including attempted sexual assault, this drive should be terminated right this minute


----------



## uberAdam78 (Nov 8, 2014)

Tip button
number of pax
daily fare total
cap surge at 3x


----------



## pengduck (Sep 26, 2014)

uberAdam78 said:


> Tip button
> number of pax
> daily fare total
> cap surge at 3x


And raise rates! Here the rates are less than 1/2 what a traditional taxi charges.


----------



## Sly (Aug 30, 2014)

uberAdam78 said:


> Tip button
> number of pax
> daily fare total
> cap surge at 3x


And destination reported before accepting ride.


----------



## MikeB (Dec 2, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> Have a feature that advises drivers what extras passengers offer, such as.
> 
> Box of chocolates for driver
> Chilled drink
> ...


Blow jobs from pretty girls?


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

MikeB said:


> Blow jobs from pretty girls?


I was trying to keep it clean MikeB!

But if you're suggesting a pretty girl would offer to keep "it" clean, who am I stand in the way of neighbourly gestures!


----------



## gprimr1 (Mar 7, 2015)

Mandatory Feedback: When a driver selects less than 5 stars, they must submit a reason for this. Reasons could include "Route Selection" "Car Condition" "Driver Safety" A rating only posts if you provide this feedback.
Directional Travel. I"m leaving downtown, going to the suberbs, only accept fares going in the same direction as me (lyft does this)
Unrated trips become 5 star after 48 hours.


----------



## Courageous (Sep 18, 2014)

Sly said:


> And destination reported before accepting ride.


Keep dreaming Sly


----------



## Courageous (Sep 18, 2014)

gprimr1 said:


> Mandatory Feedback: When a driver selects less than 5 stars, they must submit a reason for this. Reasons could include "Route Selection" "Car Condition" "Driver Safety" A rating only posts if you provide this feedback.
> Directional Travel. I"m leaving downtown, going to the suberbs, only accept fares going in the same direction as me (lyft does this)
> Unrated trips become 5 star after 48 hours.


Yep... with respect to "tweaking" the rating system, I've been saying this for a while. If a passenger gives a 3* or less with no feedback, that rating should be thrown out...period.

It is a simple fix to a rating system that does not work and is counterproductive administratively. The rating system does not work for the driver, nor for the passenger and definitely not for administrators.

I sincerely believe that when drivers are rated low it triggers a flag to the admins. The admins review the overall average of the driver just to find that the driver is, more often than not, rated 5* and that the low rates were probably from incoherent, intoxicated, vengeful outliers.


----------



## UberLansingMI (Mar 29, 2015)

Sydney Uber said:


> "Where's my driver (s)?"
> 
> Search your top 3-10 drivers. Have only those that are listed as favorites highlight on the map and allow riders to either make a private offering to each driver, or put it out to all at once


That is a lovely idea! I had three separate riders ask if they could request me for a return ride in one night. I wish I could have offered a solution!


----------



## UberLansingMI (Mar 29, 2015)

I was speaking with a friend who is a Muslim woman and she said she was reticent to use Uber because she didn't feel comfortable riding alone with a man, and couldn't choose a female driver. Perhaps that could be a future option?


----------



## Sly (Aug 30, 2014)

pax allowed to choose their driver. The buxom blondes will get all the customers. Nobody would chose the old geezer.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

UberLansingMI said:


> I was speaking with a friend who is a Muslim woman and she said she was reticent to use Uber because she didn't feel comfortable riding alone with a man, and couldn't choose a female driver. Perhaps that could be a future option?


No Problem! I'm sure some enterprising male driver could work on his best female voice, throw on a head-to-toe Burqu and no one would no the difference!


----------



## zMann (Feb 21, 2015)

Best improvement would be is a rate increment


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Sly said:


> pax allowed to choose their driver. The buxom blondes will get all the customers. Nobody would chose the old geezer.


The "old geezers" can deliver pizzas. Pizzas don't discriminate, or puke in your car. Also, in this area at least, pizza delivery pays much, much better than Uber. I'm thinking about doing it a few nights a week just for pocket money.


----------



## zMann (Feb 21, 2015)

DriverJ said:


> The "old geezers" can deliver pizzas. Pizzas don't discriminate, or puke in your car. Also, in this area at least, pizza delivery pays much, much better than Uber. I'm thinking about doing it a few nights a week just for pocket money.


I agree, Uber is becoming a difficult job.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Krishna said:


> I know, maybe he's saying that spotify interferes with the voice nav? I haven't encountered it yet.


I feel sorry for you guys when you have to install the 42" OLED screens for YouTube videos. Most markets have until June 1 though.

*UBER - Attempting to make the universe a vacuum. We suck that badly!*


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

zMann said:


> I agree, Uber is becoming a difficult job.


At $0.70/mile (here), it's a 'job' I won't do. You'd save money, and not have to do the work, by just signing your car over to dumbass Kalanick.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

getemtheresafely said:


> I know this is reaching but ......Somehow make a provision that if the rider is not ready to enter the vehicle within 3 minutes after arrival (no matter what reason) there will be a $10 penalty fee
> Nothing bothers me more than when I arrive at a confirmed location and the pax keeps you waiting....Why even call us if you're not ready to go????


The average fare is not even $10.00 in my citi if I work every area. I learned areas I must avoid that are a grind and consistently generate short trips. A 10$ penalty us very rich. This will guarantee many of us 1 stars. Maybe the time component of the fare should be allowed to start when we arrive. And rider must know the waiting if the driver is not free so they gave an incentive to call when ready.


----------



## matlock13 (Mar 27, 2015)

The rating system needs to be removed or at the very least tweaked...if a passenger decides to give a low rating (1,2or 3 star), before they can submit the rating they should have to answer a few questions about why the low rating accrued, if they do not answer the brief questioner the rating should be VOID...if its a legitimate score they should have no problem answering a few questions ...if its bullshit and they just feel like being assholes they will most likely skip the questioner thus void the bad rating with no harm done to your driver reputation.... the questioner would set out to improve the drivers capabilities to improve service (if applicable)... they(DRIVER) would have the option to correct what they did or didn't do to satisfy the customer....THINK ABOUT IT!!!!!!!!!! If I get a bad rating I want to know why!!!! there has been several times I've noticed my driver rating drop for no reason at all..... I provide great service to all of my passengers and have never had an incident with any passenger, yet from time to time I wonder... what the hell happened!? so in closing...... FIX THIS SHIT!!!!


----------



## Sly (Aug 30, 2014)

matlock13 said:


> The rating system needs to be removed or at the very least tweaked...if a passenger decides to give a low rating (1,2or 3 star), before they can submit the rating they should have to answer a few questions about why the low rating accrued, if they do not answer the brief questioner the rating should be VOID...if its a legitimate score they should have no problem answering a few questions ...if its bullshit and they just feel like being assholes they will most likely skip the questioner thus void the bad rating with no harm done to your driver reputation.... the questioner would set out to improve the drivers capabilities to improve service (if applicable)... they(DRIVER) would have the option to correct what they did or didn't do to satisfy the customer....THINK ABOUT IT!!!!!!!!!! If I get a bad rating I want to know why!!!! there has been several times I've noticed my driver rating drop for no reason at all..... I provide great service to all of my passengers and have never had an incident with any passenger, yet from time to time I wonder... what the hell happened!? so in closing...... FIX THIS SHIT!!!!


If anyone cared about the driver, with lines of people waiting for him to drop dead to take his place.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

matlock13 said:


> The rating system needs to be removed or at the very least tweaked...if a passenger decides to give a low rating (1,2or 3 star), before they can submit the rating they should have to answer a few questions about why the low rating accrued, if they do not answer the brief questioner the rating should be VOID...if its a legitimate score they should have no problem answering a few questions ...if its bullshit and they just feel like being assholes they will most likely skip the questioner thus void the bad rating with no harm done to your driver reputation.... the questioner would set out to improve the drivers capabilities to improve service (if applicable)... they(DRIVER) would have the option to correct what they did or didn't do to satisfy the customer....THINK ABOUT IT!!!!!!!!!! If I get a bad rating I want to know why!!!! there has been several times I've noticed my driver rating drop for no reason at all..... I provide great service to all of my passengers and have never had an incident with any passenger, yet from time to time I wonder... what the hell happened!? so in closing...... FIX THIS SHIT!!!!


You forgot the part about a hot poker being shoved up Kalanick's ass!


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

"What is the single biggest improvement YOU would make to Uber app?"

I don't even know where to start. First the obvious add a tip option....rating system should be shoved up Travis' arse...... add a feature to set your own rates. driver decides what ubers cut should be... and so on. also it should have an "Impeach Travis" option


----------



## SirDavidsr (Apr 28, 2015)

getemtheresafely said:


> I know this is reaching but ......Somehow make a provision that if the rider is not ready to enter the vehicle within 3 minutes after arrival (no matter what reason) there will be a $10 penalty fee
> Nothing bothers me more than when I arrive at a confirmed location and the pax keeps you waiting....Why even call us if you're not ready to go????


You can start the trip when you arrive.


----------



## SirDavidsr (Apr 28, 2015)

ElectroFuzz said:


> 1 - Allow GPS app of choice (Lyft style)
> 2 - Add tip option
> 3 - How about a "locate passenger button" in case the address provided is wrong
> this button will show us the current GPS location of their phone.
> ...


If the pax can see our location, why can'take we see their's once we arrive? Great idea!


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Tip, choosing your own fare, choosing a favorite driver and being able to see the other drivers while in drive mode.


----------



## Sly (Aug 30, 2014)

limepro said:


> Tip, choosing your own fare, choosing a favorite driver and being able to see the other drivers while in drive mode.


everyone would pick the hot chicks.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Sly said:


> everyone would pick the hot chicks.


Could set something like lyft where if the driver rates 3* or below you will never have to see that pax again even if favorited.


----------

